

Have scientists found a crashed UFO on the seabed? - harold
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2021174/Have-scientists-crashed-flying-saucer-seabed.html

======
paulhauggis
"Now, however, his team do not have the money or resources to examine the
shape further."

If it really has any chance of being an alien spacecraft, there will be many
companies (and governments) that will jump at the chance to fund this
exploration.

